

Lessons from the first job I ever quit - andygeers
http://www.geero.net/2008/04/lessons-learnt-from-the-first.html

======
swombat
The article would immediately be 30% better if you removed all those inane
revelations about how you're a sinner and need to worship God more. If you
want to write tech articles, write tech articles, not religious diatribes.

Daniel

~~~
andygeers
Is it a 'diatribe' simply because it mentions God, or is something about the
way I've gone about it? Any tips on how I could make the same points in a less
inane way?

~~~
swombat
Speaking as someone who's not especially keen on religions (particularly
christianity), I found that as I read the article, I kept stumbling out of
reasonably interesting statements about your job and your experience of it,
into bible quotes or other declarations of sin. It was fairly hard to parse
out the actually interesting bits.

Another way that this jarred was that the software development and the
christian points you were making were mostly unrelated. If you really want to
write a blog about "christian software development", then you could focus on
the relationships between your chosen religion and software development, and
draw parallels between the two. This is different from just intermingling the
two. If you actually drew out the parallels (e.g. "Why I enjoyed this job more
because I'm a Christian"), I might disagree with you but I wouldn't feel like
the article keeps jumping from foot to foot.

Also, the "I'm a sinner unworthy of God" theme is practically a cliché, so
even from the perspective of an article about christianity, the article didn't
really add much new.

Hope this helps.

Daniel

~~~
andygeers
Cheers for the honest and helpful feedback :)

------
rms
Congratulations and welcome to the world of startups. What kind of thing that
people want are you planning on making?

~~~
andygeers
Sorry to disappoint, I'm actually going to be another employee, but on a small
team in an exciting industry, making CGI movies :)

